# Skunk Meet



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Any skunky owners up for a play date?

If so, I am happy for people to meet here and your skunks can play in my animal house which is secure or I am sure we are all up for suggestions if we need a more central location.

And if you still need convincing, Ken will bring Banana & Walnut cake :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I would come with my 3 but  no transport make it difficult plus they are heavy beggers so wouldnt be able to carry them all myself :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I would but too far away and again i dont drive.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I can see we are going to have to send ReptiTaxi round with a people carrier :lol2:

Or maybe a large bus towing a black and white horse box full of skunks ...


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

id love to meet up with other skunk owners, my pack would enjoy a day out, maybe be too much to bring all of them though. if i can get to u it would be wkd


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooo i so gots to meet your 6 wonderfully behaved skunkies chaise :lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo i so gots to meet your 6 wonderfully behaved skunkies chaise :lol2:


you must be thinking of 6 other skunks :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd be worried about bringing the wrong one home! 

But I'm often over in the Brum area with Mr Snuggles, getting my tattoo so I'd be up for it!


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

MrsP said:


> I'd be worried about bringing the wrong one home!
> 
> But I'm often over in the Brum area with Mr Snuggles, getting my tattoo so I'd be up for it!


Can you imagine trying to make sure you have picked up the right skunk


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

you can count domino in........and us too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im okies with siku he is white an still a bit orange at the mo from his carrotina LOL and chaos is huge so will know him 

and hav lol well just try pick him up round the waist an ya will know which one he is 

wont ya cat :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

we will have to put name tags on them all :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im okies with siku he is white an still a bit orange at the mo from his carrotina LOL and chaos is huge so will know him
> 
> and hav lol well just try pick him up round the waist an ya will know which one he is
> 
> wont ya cat :whistling2::lol2:


 :lol2:would be able to tell daisy as she has a bald patch on her neck where the furs never grown back. Pepe would be the very fat choc and white one who tired to bite you if you went to pick him up and moose would be the one chasing all the other skunks.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Can i come? i dont have a skunk but this seems like a good oppurtunity to nab one...:lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

thinking about, i dont mind taking the wrong ones home :whistling2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Exotica said:


> thinking about, i dont mind taking the wrong ones home :whistling2:


 :lol2: yeah thats true


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

even better - 

arive with 6

when no1 is looking be sneaky and make a mad dash for the exit

leaving with none 

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We'll bring Pepe :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> thinking about, i dont mind taking the wrong ones home :whistling2:


 
LOL you may get your choc skunk :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Exotica said:


> even better -
> 
> arive with 6
> 
> ...


 can i try that although knowing moose she would follow me out the door


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

mine wouldnt give a toss :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Exotica said:


> mine wouldnt give a toss :lol2:


 mine may not after wednesday


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> We'll bring Pepe :whistling2:


 
does that mean people unused to fully loadeds need to bring a nose clip an sicky bag just incase :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Ahhhh I feel so left out  Im desperate for a fuzz butt but me mum and OH wont let me have one... Wish I could come just to be attacked by lots of fuzzy butts! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Ahhhh I feel so left out  Im desperate for a fuzz butt but me mum and OH wont let me have one... Wish I could come just to be attacked by lots of fuzzy butts! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


bugger it come along too, ou can share ours
emma can come with us we'll chuck her in the back with the skunks, she should fit in a rub quite comfortably :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Okies am a coming to the meet wahooooooooooooooooooo:lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Cant you all move a little nearer hertfordshire so that i could come:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cs3ae said:


> Cant you all move a little nearer hertfordshire so that i could come:lol2:


 
how far away is it ?:lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> how far away is it ?:lol2:


 not too sure but its a fair way away im about 30 miles outside of london


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hii! not read all the thread (just 1st page actuall as im a lil drunk) BUT!!!! WE can ahve a meet at my house as it is in center of uk  We can clear car out and can pick who ever up from halifax to notts foe mini contribution to fuel cost if out if out way  i sooooooooooooo think we should do it, jon agrees toooooo  woooo an xmas party for skunks + parents  if it is easier for ppl to get to outes let me know... 

food will be included... 

pm for more info

luce xxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooooooooooo lucy is jon getting all festive bless him :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cs3ae said:


> not too sure but its a fair way away im about 30 miles outside of london


 
ooooo okies thats along way from me then as im in halifax west yorkshire 

how far are you from nottingham ?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

noooooo it tis meeeeewe lol i think it will be a good idea  and we can pick u an ur monsters up... and anyone on the way... also we can house people for the night who decide to drive and drink??? or just have a long drive?? lemme no people 

lu x


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> ooooo okies thats along way from me then as im in halifax west yorkshire
> 
> how far are you from nottingham ?


 Have no idea but will find out from my dad when I see him tomorrow


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

April has threatened us with clothes stealing if we dont agree to take her :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> noooooo it tis meeeeewe lol i think it will be a good idea  and we can pick u an ur monsters up... and anyone on the way... also we can house people for the night who decide to drive and drink??? or just have a long drive?? lemme no people
> 
> lu x


 
LOL cool oooooooooo cant wait to see yas on thur wahoooooooo

get on msn woman lol 



cs3ae said:


> Have no idea but will find out from my dad when I see him tomorrow


 
ask foofoo or ditta sure they will know they do alot of driving :2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

in that case u must bring her! lol

where is it easiest for people to get to??

xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

What a fantabulous idea Lucy! Haha, Dont know why you didnt think of it before, you think with all these skunks here i should bring a large bag and get skunk napping!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dunno im rubbish at maps :blush::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly easiest for me to get to yours, but i suppose i dont really count as i dont have a skunk, but wouldnt fancy travelling all the way to worcestershire on a moped!!! lol


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

indeedy joe u should.....!!!??!
skunk napping is the new IN thing didnt u know... dhhharling xxx


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I dunno im rubbish at maps :blush::lol2:


 :lol2:its alright so am I


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yay im not the only one rubbish at maps :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> does that mean people unused to fully loadeds need to bring a nose clip an sicky bag just incase :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Of all the intact skunks on here Emma, including yours, Pepe has to be one of the least 'smelliest' skunks on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Saying that he is probably the one most likely to give a bad bite if he is picked up though :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> indeedy joe u should.....!!!??!
> skunk napping is the new IN thing didnt u know... dhhharling xxx


 
Well in the local rag it did say something about people being caught with skunk!! never knew they meant the furry whirlwind type skunks though!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Of all the intact skunks on here Emma, including yours, Pepe has to be one of the least 'smelliest' skunks on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Saying that he is probably the one most likely to give a bad bite if he is picked up though :whistling2:


Do you think its the name my dads skunk Pepe bites as well. He even took a lump out my leg which was a very interesting A&E visit.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Of all the intact skunks on here Emma, including yours, Pepe has to be one of the least 'smelliest' skunks on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Saying that he is probably the one most likely to give a bad bite if he is picked up though :whistling2:


 
LOL Ray Hav can give a good bite he hates being picked up round his tum its a tail grab with him to catch him :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeaa, but bam doesnt bit anymore... only sprayed when she was porly... doesnt destroy bin bags... i have the unltimate angel skunk!!

xx


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think that would be great but one id need to save money and get time off work and 2 id need a place where we could spend the night as its a long journey


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> noooooo it tis meeeeewe lol i think it will be a good idea  and we can pick u an ur monsters up... and anyone on the way... also we can house people for the night who decide to drive and drink??? or just have a long drive?? lemme no people
> 
> lu x


 
this is y i said this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOL @ going to A & E with a skunk bite on your leg 


what did they say when they asked how it happened :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL.COM at whatever, im pretty bored and people just aint replying quick enough for me tonight im afriad!!

Bam seems really laid back Lucy


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL @ going to A & E with a skunk bite on your leg
> 
> 
> what did they say when they asked how it happened :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Probably..

How did it happen?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Probably..
> 
> How did it happen?


 
Ooooooooo joe your sooooooooooo gonna get a biatch sssssssssslappppppp :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL @ going to A & E with a skunk bite on your leg
> 
> 
> what did they say when they asked how it happened :lol2::lol2::lol2:


They laughed lots and lots and as I work there as a nurse and I still get jokes about it. We have a thing at the moment where we have to fill a form out for all dog bites that require treatment and someone wrote on our handover sheet does that include skunk bites.
The worst thing was because I didnt get it look at straight away I got cellulitis and had to be admitted for IV antibiotics. When I got discharged my dad went back to pick my medication up for the the nurse on the ward said she wouldnt get them to him unless he showed her picture of the culprit


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah she is  such a lil cutie 

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cs3ae said:


> They laughed lots and lots and as I work there as a nurse and I still get jokes about it. We have a thing at the moment where we have to fill a form out for all dog bites that require treatment and someone wrote on our handover sheet does that include skunk bites.
> The worst thing was because I didnt get it look at straight away I got cellulitis and had to be admitted for IV antibiotics. When I got discharged my dad went back to pick my medication up for the the nurse on the ward said she wouldnt get them to him unless he showed her picture of the culprit


 
LOL so they even got a mug shot of the culprit too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I can come with Tinkerbell and Pompom ) and I love banana and walnut cake if you are offering to make some Ken :2thumb:


----------



## africajohn (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll bring Merlin, he is a friend of Tinkerbell and Pompom:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooo joe your sooooooooooo gonna get a biatch sssssssssslappppppp :lol2:


 
why!?!?! what have i done now?


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

africa said:


> I can come with Tinkerbell and Pompom ) and I love banana and walnut cake if you are offering to make some Ken :2thumb:


 
I'm sure april wont take anything less than chocolate... she never did learn her lesson. 


All but a few months ago SOMEBODY figured out how to get onto the kitchen counter top and SOMEBODY ate a 100g bar of dark chocolate and then SOMEBODY on the way to the vets was very very ill ALL over the car :eek4:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> why!?!?! what have i done now?


 
taking the mick out of a post i mad up there ^^^^^ LOLOLOL:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

artype said:


> I'm sure april wont take anything less than chocolate... she never did learn her lesson.
> 
> 
> All but a few months ago SOMEBODY figured out how to get onto the kitchen counter top and SOMEBODY ate a 100g bar of dark chocolate and then SOMEBODY on the way to the vets was very very ill ALL over the car :eek4:


 

And a very lucky skunky being how toxic chocolate is to them : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> taking the mick out of a post i mad up there ^^^^^ LOLOLOL:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I never!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I never!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


 
Ooooo you so know you did :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bugger it come along too, ou can share ours
> emma can come with us we'll chuck her in the back with the skunks, she should fit in a rub quite comfortably :lol2:


Awwww Shucks Thank you :flrt::flrt:



cs3ae said:


> Cant you all move a little nearer hertfordshire so that i could come:lol2:


Im close to you!! lol.. well not that far awaaay, where in herts are ya?


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Awwww Shucks Thank you :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Im close to you!! lol.. well not that far awaaay, where in herts are ya?


 stevenage but my dads in Arlesey in bedfordshire


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Any skunky owners up for a play date?
> 
> If so, I am happy for people to meet here and your skunks can play in my animal house which is secure or I am sure we are all up for suggestions if we need a more central location.
> 
> And if you still need convincing, Ken will bring Banana & Walnut cake :lol2:


 
I can also bring alternative flavours - lemon, fruit, choccy, victoria sandwich :whistling2:

No need to tell you to count me in on a meet up :no1: just tell me the day & time......in advance of course so I can bake the cakes :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> I can also bring alternative flavours - lemon, fruit, choccy, *victoria sandwich* :whistling2:
> 
> No need to tell you to count me in on a meet up :no1: just tell me the day & time......in advance of course so I can bake the cakes :lol2:


 
okies ken do you make this yourself?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> stevenage but my dads in Arlesey in bedfordshire


Im only about 45 mins from you : victory: Im on the other side of Luton In Dunstable


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

can anyone grab me on the way :whistling2:

i swear all my skunks are very well behaved :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

where abouts are ya ?:lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

in my house, god what a stupid question :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

You nugget an you soooooooooo lie you aint at the moment :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me and chunk in. we're only in northants. could pick peeps up on the way if its any help?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

you need to be more specific with your questioning emma, you didnt ask where i was now!!!! :lol2:

leicestershire


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Count me in, if I can get to you I will. Emj Tatty owes you a hug :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> you need to be more specific with your questioning emma, you didnt ask where i was now!!!! :lol2:
> 
> leicestershire


LOL Pah woman i would have thought u would have known what i ment haha 


where is leicestershire close to ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> Count me and chunk in. we're only in northants. could pick peeps up on the way if its any help?


 
Oooooo this is gonna be a fantastic meet lots of peoples are wanting to meet yay


i dont think jon an lucy's house will be big enough lol


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Pah woman i would have thought u would have known what i ment haha
> 
> 
> where is leicestershire close to ?


east of birmingham
south of nottingham and derbyshire
north of errmmm london lol

in the midlands


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> east of birmingham
> south of nottingham and derbyshire
> north of errmmm london lol
> 
> in the midlands


 
oooo well is it coming daves way ?? moshpitviper ?? who posted up there ^^^^


Im sure ken (carlycharlie) is brum way too


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

too far for us I think, we live in Devon


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> east of birmingham
> south of nottingham and derbyshire
> north of errmmm london lol
> 
> in the midlands


You far from melton mowbray? theres a bus that runs every hour from there to nottingham broadmarsh bus station!!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i might consider the bus, but then i can only bring 1 maybe 2 with me, and the others will get jelous lol


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

We work from home so let us know time and place we'll be there.

Despite telling April she would be allowed to go she still attempted to smother me in the night by falling asleep in bed across both my mouth and nose... shame damien isnt really a girls name :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

artype said:


> We work from home so let us know time and place we'll be there.
> 
> Despite telling April she would be allowed to go she still attempted to smother me in the night by falling asleep in bed across both my mouth and nose... shame damien isnt really a girls name :devil:


 
Damiena is quiet catching :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> i might consider the bus, but then i can only bring 1 maybe 2 with me, and the others will get jelous lol


 
there pretty good on that bus too, ive had all sorts on there, chickens, ducks, geese! a turkey, rabbits, ferrets rats mice! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> there pretty good on that bus too, ive had all sorts on there, chickens, ducks, geese! a turkey, rabbits, ferrets rats mice! haha


they turn a blind eye to odd bods then :whistling2:

its good to know some people dont mind us odd bods an know we have to get about too :no1:


:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> they turn a blind eye to odd bods then :whistling2:
> 
> its good to know some people dont mind us odd bods an know we have to get about too :no1:
> 
> ...


 
Okay were even now! haha, yeah they dont really care to be honest, whenever im on it its full of old women!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Okay were even now! haha, yeah they dont really care to be honest, whenever im on it its full of old women!


 
Ooooo asking where did you get your rollers from an going on about terrible piles :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

aye we is even :no1::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> they turn a blind eye to odd bods then :whistling2:
> 
> its good to know some people dont mind us odd bods an know we have to get about too :no1:
> 
> ...


us oddbods that can drive because we cant afford lessons as we have to many animals to pay for.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> us oddbods that can drive because we cant afford lessons as we have to many animals to pay for.


 
LOL just never did as the roads would always be safer them not being a driver :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo asking where did you get your rollers from an going on about terrible piles :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oo i thought that was just you!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Eeeeeeeee its still snowing real heavy lol 


darn it...........is it showing how board i am posting that :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> oo i thought that was just you!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
they aint been too bad actually im surprised an all being the weather as it is :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i would love to come but it needs to be after Christmas as i wont get the time off work or be able to afford it till then and me and ichi will need boarding for a night or 2 as i will be traveling from the north east of scotland and will need to go by train 
BUT COUNT ME IN :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha i woke up this mroning about 8 and it was snowing REALLLLYY heavy, i thought youd be out with the sledge and going snow dogging. well not dogging, just with your snow dogs, im going to shut up!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> i would love to come but it needs to be after Christmas as i wont get the time off work or be able to afford it till then and me and ichi will need boarding for a night or 2 as i will be traveling from the north east of scotland and will need to go by train
> BUT COUNT ME IN :no1:


I only live 20 ish mins from Lucy, about that anyway. So if needs be you can stop at mine with ichi, i dont mind! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha i woke up this mroning about 8 and it was snowing REALLLLYY heavy, i thought youd be out with the sledge and going snow dogging. well not dogging, just with your snow dogs, im going to shut up!


 
blah blah blah blah :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

your just jealous cos my dogs are snow dogs 


arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i hates them being called snow dogs they are sled or nordic :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I only live 20 ish mins from Lucy, about that anyway. So if needs be you can stop at mine with ichi, i dont mind! haha


sounds good if i can make it thanks :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I only live 20 ish mins from Lucy, about that anyway. So if needs be you can stop at mine with ichi, i dont mind! haha


 
LOL hannah arrived with a skunk but.................dur doh dooooor left empty handed :censor::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hold on so whats goin on? is this meet at john n lucys or pouchies? cos this was a thread for a meet at pouchies.........


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

dont think anyone knows yet and no ones stealing my skunk without a death sentence :Na_Na_Na_Na:
i might have to bring my swords to protect her from skunk nappers :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont think it was in any specific place just pouchie testing waters to see if anyone wants to meet up and where would be closest for people to meet meaning middle place 


so there was no place of meeting set in stone for anywhere


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

actually ive found a stone here, and something is set into it!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> dont think anyone knows yet and no ones stealing my skunk without a death sentence :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> i might have to bring my swords to protect her from skunk nappers :blush:


well we can cut her in half then!!! thats fair!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> actually ive found a stone here, and something is set into it!


 
hmmm yes that could be your face :whistling2::bash::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hold on so whats goin on? is this meet at john n lucys or pouchies? cos this was a thread for a meet at pouchies.........


I just like talking skunk!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

foofoolafluff your going to have to come to so we can take turns on skunk watch from skunk nappers (me waits till everyone asleep wakes foofoo and steals them all) :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hmmm yes that could be your face :whistling2::bash::lol2:


no wonder the stone was so good looking! damn now i know! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> no wonder the stone was so good looking! damn now i know! lol


LOL ya know i have always wondered what you look like as i know ya name an have heard your voice but not seen what you look like :lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ok damit i got to go to work but will be intresting to see whats sorted (if anything) when i get home but it will have to middle of janu -febuary of after for me as christmas and new years a busy time at work


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have jon an lucy coming here on thurs as far as i know 


i aint spoken to caroline today as of yet 


but im not bothered where or when really as the wonderfully cat an ditta are brining me and my skunklets :flrt:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Why cant any of you lot live near me.:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ya know i have always wondered what you look like as i know ya name an have heard your voice but not seen what you look like :lol2:


Whens ya heard my voice!!!! haha, and haha lucys met me you havnt! not that i knew lucy


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have jon an lucy coming here on thurs as far as i know
> 
> 
> i aint spoken to caroline today as of yet
> ...


Aww skunklets


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

1st off can i apologise for my anitcs last night lol just saw what i was writing and dont remember a thhhhiiing about it! lol so sorry about that...

2nd we are more than happy to have a meet here, and can put people up for the night as my mum lives more or less next door and she has about 4 spare bedrooms including a huge flat on the side of the house which is empty atm.
I think its just down to who is where and where is closest to everyone :s lol i think that made sense?!

pouchie, where abouts do u live?
xx


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Whens ya heard my voice!!!! haha, and haha lucys met me you havnt! not that i knew lucy


yus, but still... we have met


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> 1st off can i apologise for my anitcs last night lol just saw what i was writing and dont remember a thhhhiiing about it! lol so sorry about that...
> 
> 2nd we are more than happy to have a meet here, and can put people up for the night as my mum lives more or less next door and she has about 4 spare bedrooms including a huge flat on the side of the house which is empty atm.
> I think its just down to who is where and where is closest to everyone :s lol i think that made sense?!
> ...


 :lol2:that does make sense. Were you drinking last night i have habit of sending ramdon texts when i am and never remenber doing it


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> :lol2:that does make sense. Were you drinking last night i have habit of sending ramdon texts when i am and never remenber doing it


 
I have a habit of sending random texts when im out of it! drinking or otherwise. Its really funny when you read your messages sent and recieved in the morning!

haha lucy on msn last night you made me laugh so its all good dont worry!:2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

msn>!?!?! oooooooooo dear :S lol yes i was slightly... i only went to the pub for ONE at 5.00... just got a bit carried away lol:bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> msn>!?!?! oooooooooo dear :S lol yes i was slightly... i only went to the pub for ONE at 5.00... just got a bit carried away lol:bash:


 
Lmao, yes lucy, msn!! lol. ranting on to me! haha. saying your celebrating for christmas! lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Whens ya heard my voice!!!! haha, and haha lucys met me you havnt! not that i knew lucy


 
LOL when you called me joe ????? i was supposed to be coming over to notts and couldn make it LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> 1st off can i apologise for my anitcs last night lol just saw what i was writing and dont remember a thhhhiiing about it! lol so sorry about that...
> 
> 2nd we are more than happy to have a meet here, and can put people up for the night as my mum lives more or less next door and she has about 4 spare bedrooms including a huge flat on the side of the house which is empty atm.
> I think its just down to who is where and where is closest to everyone :s lol i think that made sense?!
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOL your soooooooooo funneh when ya drunk sweety haha 

i did ask jon how your head was this morn he didnt know said you got up for work okies :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

When I saw the titled I thought it was a thread about roadkill :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I have a habit of sending random texts when im out of it! drinking or otherwise. Its really funny when you read your messages sent and recieved in the morning!
> 
> haha lucy on msn last night you made me laugh so its all good dont worry!:2thumb:


her typos are fab aint they :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> When I saw the titled I thought it was a thread about roadkill :flrt:


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> When I saw the titled I thought it was a thread about roadkill :flrt:


 
LOL fenny not quiet :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL when you called me joe ????? i was supposed to be coming over to notts and couldn make it LOL


 
Ooo yeah, i was like hmm who in my phonebook will have her Emmas number, Hmmm. NERYS! so i was in the middle of the train station like its joe coupe i rescued some ex batts you delivered for me.... do you have Emmajs number off of rfuk! lol, i love your accent!!

and couldnt make it! more like couldnt make it out of bed! haha just joking:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> her typos are fab aint they :lol2::lol2:


she kept sending me random numbers then blaming it on Bam!!:whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ooo yeah, i was like hmm who in my phonebook will have her Emmas number, Hmmm. NERYS! so i was in the middle of the train station like its joe coupe i rescued some ex batts you delivered for me.... do you have Emmajs number off of rfuk! lol, i love your accent!!
> 
> and couldnt make it! more like couldnt make it out of bed! haha just joking:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL Joe i hate my accent :lol2:

I know i felt soooooooooooo awful :blush::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Joe i hate my accent :lol2:
> 
> I know i felt soooooooooooo awful :blush::lol2:


I wish i had an accent!!!! Yours is well good! I cant remember it that much but it was still good! lol

And don't feel awful i had a chicken woman banging on my door at 7 30 saturday morning with my new chooks and i looked out the window in my boxers thinking it was the postman, niche geet!:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I wish i had an accent!!!! Yours is well good! I cant remember it that much but it was still good! lol
> 
> And don't feel awful i had a chicken woman banging on my door at 7 30 saturday morning with my new chooks and i looked out the window in my boxers thinking it was the postman, niche geet!:bash:


 
LOL okies i have the voice an mental image of voice in boxers now :bash:


why :bash::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL okies i have the voice an mental image of voice in boxers now :bash:
> 
> 
> why :bash::lol2:


What does an image of a voice look like then eh!? lol:whistling2:

And erm trying to think of something to say to put a new image in your head..

SEX!

baha, okay so didnt work!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> What does an image of a voice look like then eh!? lol:whistling2:
> 
> And erm trying to think of something to say to put a new image in your head..
> 
> ...


 
LOL erm...... i dunno have you seen that ad with the walking singing lips ? well i suppose that could be a voice in boxers if you put boxers on it :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mad woman! In the best way of course, Oh ive gotta be up at 6!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Mad woman! In the best way of course, Oh ive gotta be up at 6!!


 
Ouchie 


are you coming on thursday to mine with jon an lucy ?


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

So back to the original thread - when is this happening? We're up for it with Hershey and Oreo.

By the way, they are both trained to come to the rustle of a Farley's rusk bag, so if anyone was planning on stealing a chocolate skunk, don't bother! We'll be able to tell.

Unless anyone else's do this too. Or we've just given away our secret!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ouchie
> 
> 
> are you coming on thursday to mine with jon an lucy ?


not heard anything, and am ''supposed'' to be at college so doubt it now! Will get you a postal order sent off now i know though!!:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> So back to the original thread - when is this happening? We're up for it with Hershey and Oreo.
> 
> By the way, they are both trained to come to the rustle of a Farley's rusk bag, so if anyone was planning on stealing a chocolate skunk, don't bother! We'll be able to tell.
> 
> Unless anyone else's do this too. Or we've just given away our secret!


rusk bags at the ready to lur them in!:whistling2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> rusk bags at the ready to lur them in!:whistling2:


 
LOL! I'd give you about a day. Maybe even an hour before you were ringing me and begging me to take them back. The little devils!!

We'd be able to tell Hershey because she's got a cut on her nose where Oreo nipped her (or she banged it on a carry case - not sure which). And she'll be the one going round sitting on all the other skunks.

Oreo, you can have!! She still bites feet. And fingers if you get her by surprise or she decides she's had enough cuddles.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on then skunky peeps and people who want to meet skunks... when we doing this?

You want to set a date Luce?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Have we decided where its gonna be yet caz?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Have we decided where its gonna be yet caz?


 
:lol2: no idea


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Not that it matters to me as im coming with cat an ditta anyways :lol2: so its them who need to know where they are going :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> LOL! I'd give you about a day. Maybe even an hour before you were ringing me and begging me to take them back. The little devils!!
> 
> We'd be able to tell Hershey because she's got a cut on her nose where Oreo nipped her (or she banged it on a carry case - not sure which). And she'll be the one going round sitting on all the other skunks.
> 
> Oreo, you can have!! She still bites feet. And fingers if you get her by surprise or she decides she's had enough cuddles.


 :lol2: what is it with the feet. Now I think you should have the meeting at your house as your really near me:whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i would love to come to pouchies and see her furries but i have no skunk and couldnt get there as im always busy, so thats me out lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww jen thats a shame dont matter you dont have a skunk will let ya borrow one of mine for the day :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I think most people seem to be up North, nearer Luce and she can accommodate peeps coming far so probably better there this time. Especially if its going to be soon due to weather. 

We'll have one at mine when its sunny and we can use the animal house & rooftop. I can accommodate lots of people to a garden party but my actual house is no good its too small. 

It would be fair to have a second one further South for those who will have to travel to Notts - what do people think? :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I think most people seem to be up North, nearer Luce and she can accommodate peeps coming far so probably better there this time. Especially if its going to be soon due to weather.
> 
> We'll have one at mine when its sunny and we can use the animal house & rooftop. I can accommodate lots of people to a garden party but my actual house is no good its too small.
> 
> It would be fair to have a second one further South for those who will have to travel to Notts - what do people think? :2thumb:


sounds like a fantastic idea :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> LOL! I'd give you about a day. Maybe even an hour before you were ringing me and begging me to take them back. The little devils!!
> 
> 
> > Want a bet on that?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I think most people seem to be up North, nearer Luce and she can accommodate peeps coming far so probably better there this time. Especially if its going to be soon due to weather.
> 
> We'll have one at mine when its sunny and we can use the animal house & rooftop. I can accommodate lots of people to a garden party but my actual house is no good its too small.
> 
> It would be fair to have a second one further South for those who will have to travel to Notts - what do people think? :2thumb:


That sounds fair to me :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> That sounds fair to me :2thumb:


And me!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

So we need to sort dates out now then :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> So we need to sort dates out now then :lol2:


 
Altogether now... 1...2...3 .. LUCE???!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah thats what i was thinkin caz :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha. There will never be a date everyone can make, but i think as long as its okay for most people its the best we can do.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah i suppose thats true 


though would it be better before or after xmas people may have more time after xmas


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

im thinking some time after Christmas as everyone will be busy over Christmas and skint after buying prezzies
maybe about earlie feb as that will give people time to save the money


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> blah blah blah blah :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> your just jealous cos my dogs are snow dogs
> 
> ...


 
Just seen this, and welll sorrrrryyyyy. Haha, sled dogs then!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL erm...... i dunno have you seen that ad with the walking singing lips ? well i suppose that could be a voice in boxers if you put boxers on it :lol2:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/205323-nottingham-east-midlands-meet-8.html

yoohooo, not the best pic, slightly drunk. Haha


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it might be worth avoiding breeding season...

otherwise all the girls will be panting for it... and all the boys fighting over who provides it...

introducing several entire males, during breeding season, into a room full of potentially entire and in season girls.. could be a bit of an issue to say the least...

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> it might be worth avoiding breeding season...
> 
> otherwise all the girls will be panting for it... and all the boys fighting over who provides it...
> 
> ...


and may create just a mild smell!:bash:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

more like a bloodbath to be fair.

the bites they can inflict on each other are really unpleasant.. i've seen back leg bones bitten through before.. male on male combat is really quite nasty. sure if the males know each other anyway it might not be an issue, but most of the males will not know each other, and will be instantly competing for the females in heat.

in all honesty i would personally not have suggested a mass skunk meet for this sort of time of year... 

N


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys said:


> more like a bloodbath to be fair.
> 
> the bites they can inflict on each other are really unpleasant.. i've seen back leg bones bitten through before.. male on male combat is really quite nasty. sure if the males know each other anyway it might not be an issue, but most of the males will not know each other, and will be instantly competing for the females in heat.
> 
> ...


 
So when do you suggest people could meet that is going to be safe? That way anyone hosting can get organised & let us all know :2thumb:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> :lol2: what is it with the feet. Now I think you should have the meeting at your house as your really near me:whistling2:


 
I'm pretty sure there aren't many people in this area with skunks though, so it'd be pretty small!

But then more chance of going home with your own.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't many people in this area with skunks though, so it'd be pretty small!
> 
> But then more chance of going home with your own.


 :lol2:thats true


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't many people in this area with skunks though, so it'd be pretty small!
> 
> But then more chance of going home with your own.





cs3ae said:


> :lol2:thats true


:lol2: We had my two, carlycharlies black and white girl and rain n reiyuu's two black and whites here all playing together.... I am going to embarrass the other two now... they were all like 'which one is that, which one is that' ..... Now Punk has a great big wide badger stripe on her face, Bear is a silverback, Indy is mostly black, Koko is brown and Nizhi is the tubby one stealing all the food :whistling2:

I have yet to see two skunks who look alike!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hiii! sorry not replied, iv not had chance to get on the computer...

riiiight... we are more than happy to have one at ours but i was going to suggest next year at some point.
as nerys beat me to it lol i was going to say about the breeding season etc... there seems that there are more males around than females, and especially with most of the males being entire still they are guna be randy buggers and the compteition between them could result in some very nasty accidents... meaning injuries...
so people who are planning on breeding wont want to meet until about may/june next year once their skunkies have had babies.... so its up to u lot?? what do u think??

Luce x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> hiii! sorry not replied, iv not had chance to get on the computer...
> 
> riiiight... we are more than happy to have one at ours but i was going to suggest next year at some point.
> as nerys beat me to it lol i was going to say about the breeding season etc... there seems that there are more males around than females, and especially with most of the males being entire still they are guna be randy buggers and the compteition between them could result in some very nasty accidents... meaning injuries...
> ...


I think I'm sure people have enough sense not to bring breeding females. 

Seems a little offensive to suggest people don't have enough sense to hold onto their skunk and not put him/her on the floor if there is a risk of fighting/ mating.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well this obviously isnt what i mean lol... i no eveyone has enough sense to hold onto them.. and people obvs wont bring breeding females, but i meant that people would want to bring their skunks and if some are breeding they cant, so y not wait unitl after?

and i no people will control their skunks, but thought it may be better to wait until out of breeding season when they will have all calmed down a bit.
it was only my opinion. i wasnt calling anyone stupid or trying to cause offence.

so im sorry if it came accross like that.

this is why i said what do people think... if u are all happy to meet soon then so am i, if you all want to wait then that is also fine 

luce x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> well this obviously isnt what i mean lol... i no eveyone has enough sense to hold onto them.. and people obvs wont bring breeding females, but i meant that people would want to bring their skunks and if some are breeding they cant, so y not wait unitl after?
> 
> and i no people will control their skunks, but thought it may be better to wait until out of breeding season when they will have all calmed down a bit.
> it was only my opinion. i wasnt calling anyone stupid or trying to cause offence.
> ...


Hey

Obviously i dont keep a skunk yet, so the breeding side of it doesnt really matter to me, but it is only 20 days till christmas so if we do it sooner I think it should be asap as people are trying to save money etc, or if we do it later i think it will probably have to be much later, as like has already been said people will be breeding etc and might not have as much time, however if its near the end of breeding season some people may have some gourjous babies for sale:2thumb::no1: Haha. Jmi


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not state when the breeding season is & that way those months can be avoided........thus giving more of an diea when the meet could be arranged :whistling2:

As for Nizhi, she says she is happy to meet up with any nice toy boys for a quick session in the back of the car while the "adults" aint looking :lol2::lol2::lol2:. I have since given her a pep talk about safe sex & STI's; but in typical teenage fashion she just walked away :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Why not state when the breeding season is & that way those months can be avoided........thus giving more of an diea when the meet could be arranged :whistling2:
> 
> As for Nizhi, she says she is happy to meet up with any nice toy boys for a quick session in the back of the car while the "adults" aint looking :lol2::lol2::lol2:. I have since given her a pep talk about safe sex & STI's; but in typical teenage fashion she just walked away :whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine have both been 'done' but Tinkerbell still behaves like a skunky tart and presents herself to all and sundry!!! :lol2:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Well our little one has been 'done'. Not sure how she's going to be around another skunk as she hasnt seen one since she was 5weeks old.


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, im new to this site, is there another skunky owner in essex?? our Pepe is 7 months old and would be nice to meet another owner


----------

